# Blue Angels



## Crowningaround

<DIR>*<U><SPAN lang=EN><P align=center>Annual Blue Angel Party<P align=center></U><P align=center>The economy is tough, it?s effected us all,* *<P align=center>But that doesn?t mean we can?t have a ball.* *<P align=center><P align=center>We?ll gather together as we do every year,* *<P align=center>Grill up some burgers and drink some cold beer.* *<P align=center><P align=center>Hopefully there'll be live music as well,* *<P align=center>We?re working on that, but time will tell.* <P align=center>*<U>(BAND ISBOOKED)</U>**<P align=center><P align=center>Live music or not the Blues will be great,* *<P align=center>November 14<SUP>th</SUP>, write it down, that?s the date.* *<P align=center><P align=center>Bring a dish or some chips, your drinks and a chair,* *<P align=center>Around 2 pm they?ll be up in the air.* *<P align=center><P align=center>The gathering starts from 10:30 and on,* *<P align=center>We?ll play in the yard till everyone?s gone.* *<P align=center><P align=center>Children are welcome, it?s a fun filled event,* *<P align=center>Come by car or by boat, hell, bring a tent.* *<P align=center><P align=center>So please take a break from the stress and the strain,* *<P align=center>Leave your worries at home and come watch all the planes.* *<P align=center><P align=center>Mark (Nextstep) and Angelyn (Crowningaround) Swinney</DIR>*<P align=center>


----------



## Snagged Line

:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:letsparty:letsparty:letsparty:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag


----------



## Runned Over

Can't wait!!!!! :usaflag


----------



## FishnLane

LOOKING forward to it AGAIN!!! and as always, terrific poetry-it says it all:clap


----------



## Ultralite

this is one of those events you want to make folks...great view as they are situated due north of sherman field where everything on base begins...these folks put on a wonderful get together....was packed out last year and thanks to ya'll for having it...we'll be there good lord willing...


----------



## Redfish

Really wish I could make it but will be at work until 6pm :banghead Hope ya'll have a Good Time!!!Take Lots Of Pic's


----------



## nextstep

we now have a hand shake agreement with knucklehead to play for the blues here is their link

http://www.pensacolaknucklehead.com/


----------



## fishermansdream

yay!! my aunt just called and told me...im soo excited. ya'll are just gonna love the band. they are really great. seen them quite a few times.


----------



## Ocean Man

I can't wait for this party, one of the best get togethers of the year. Let me know if I can do any thing to help get this set up.

Matt


----------



## fishn4real

Turn about... 

Lane and I can't wait for this bash. Always great food, lots of good friends, and can't wait to hear the band.

And this guy wants to fly with the Blues>>>v

v

v

v

v

v

v

v

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>


----------



## [email protected]

hot damn another great bash.........see ya there:letsdrink


----------



## fishn4real

Bump for great Bash


----------



## nextstep

thanks to badazzchef!!! for helping me order 210 all beef hamburgers and 120 all beef bun lengthhot dogs.

will be cooked on the grill:hungry

hope everyone can make it out to watch the blues and rockin roll with knucklehead

saturday nov.14


----------



## H2OMARK

We are planning on being there Mark. Looking forward to it as usual.


----------



## mdrobe2

This sounds like the kind of bad arse party we used to have at our place near the mouth of the Escambia River back in the 90's. Me and my GF are going to try to show up in our 15' Key West. How about some GPS coordinates for the location? What can we bring aside from a fish box full of iced beverages to hand out?


----------



## chefpomp

Ill be there.


----------



## fishn4real

What's the date?


----------



## Ultralite

saturday, november 14th...as said, a really good time, great food, friends, live music and the homecoming of our blues...be there or be...ummm...fill in the blank...


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too

I'm gonna be there, with my wife( Beatriz) and son (B-Dawg). Can't wait!!!!!:letsdrink

Let's Party:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## brnbser

Mark and Angelyn, just got word today.....the night show is normally Fri night but it has changed and will be on Sat night this year.


----------



## -=Desperado=-

Me and cort will be there


----------



## Snagged Line

> *brnbser (11/2/2009)*Mark and Angelyn, just got word today.....the night show is normally Fri night but it has changed and *<U>will be on Sat night this year</U>*.
> 
> :clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap
> 
> This is gonna be Great!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GENTLE WOLF

Nice to meet yall saturday night. The wife and I plan on being there. I'll bring the Crown.


----------



## nextstep

10-4 scott b

if scott says it, thats about official

thanks for the heads up!

SWEEEEET!!!!

good folks 

blue angels

rockin roll

good food 

now fireworks

ill say it again

SWEET!!!!!!

:letsdrink

:letsparty


----------



## brnbser

doubting Thomas huh? I'll keep that in mind when dealing with you......

doubting one of the controllers that will be in the tower controlling the airshow......and has been doing their practices at NAS since oh something like....94'


----------



## LITECATCH

You know how those **** asses are!!!

On another note, what can i bring Mark?


----------



## nextstep

bring a chair and the drink of your choice a side dish if you wish

sumpinoff that green egg?

:letsdrink


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *nextstep (11/3/2009)*bring a chair and the drink of your choice a side dish if you wish
> 
> sumpinoff that green egg?
> 
> :letsdrink


bringin a bottle,screwdrivers oysters,bagoweed for my glaucoma,forgetting anythin?

You guys live on base?Last time i was on base we got kicked off .we sank a boat in the bay one night and had to run to the beach with water up to the knees.say it maybe had 2 minutes left tops in december.ran it on the beach and MP walks up with flashlight and chest out and told us to remove thata POS from his beach even if he we had to swim with it


----------



## HaterAide

Wow that knucklehead band sounds like they have a great playlist. Sounds like a party!


----------



## nextstep

lol, 

i got your screwdrivers so you dont need them.

you forgot cort and a chair

the blues part of the party is pretty tame and child friendly

but as it gets later it gets a little crazy

be careful who you ask to share your glaucoma meds with

we always have off duty deputies attending

we are not on base but you can throw a rock and hit it

right at the end of the north-south runway

directions can be found at the top of this thread

you can come by boat if you can get under the navy bridge

:letsdrink

:letsparty


----------



## Pourman1

:usaflag:usaflag they JUST flew over my House again :usaflag:usaflag


----------



## -=Desperado=-

lol i was completely joking on the glaucoma.if you guys get down like you do at mccrae it will be a good one


----------



## nextstep

> *-=Desperado=- (11/4/2009)*lol i was completely joking on the glaucoma.if you guys get down like you do at mccrae it will be a good one


hell yell!!!:letsparty


----------



## Clay-Doh

Haa haa Tom!





Renee' and I will be there for sure! Don't know how I missed this post for 2 weeks...glad you guys told me last night at Latitudes.



I'm gonna call Mac's and have em drop my boat in the water so We can just walk 10 yards and fall out asleep at the end of the night! Sweeeeet! If it's gonna be a busy weekend for MAc's, which I'm sure it will, you got room for us to tie up at your dock instead of taking up one of there slips?



And I'll figure out somethin good to bring..maybe triggerfish ceviche.


----------



## nextstep

sounds good clay!

we will have a space for your boat, if not at our pier our neighbors is longer than macs


----------



## FishnLane

Hey Mark, how'd your back yard doafter Ida's visit? At least with this many folks, we can all pick up pine cones and clean the yard for ya:doh


----------



## nextstep

had family and friends (great big thanks to dennis and donna)over this weekend to help get everything ready. we had it lookin pretty good. it is a bit of a mess now but nothing i cant handle. ill have it party ready by saturday.

the weather for saturday looks great!

almost 80 with sunny skies!

make sure to bring a jacket for the night show! fireworks, and i think it might be fat alberts last rocket launch. 

if you have never seen the night show it is awesome!


----------



## LITECATCH

We can't wait!!


----------



## Ocean Man

I'm thinking about camping out at Mcrea again this weekend so I will probably come by boat.


----------



## Murphy's Law

Were going to be kid free that weekend so we'll be there :letsparty :letsparty :letsparty


----------



## asago

Mandy and I are going to try to make it out - we'll figure out a side to bring...


----------



## wld1985

> *Clay-Doh (11/5/2009)*Haa haa Tom!
> 
> 
> Renee' and I will be there for sure! Don't know how I missed this post for 2 weeks...glad you guys told me last night at Latitudes.
> 
> I'm gonna call Mac's and have em drop my boat in the water so We can just walk 10 yards and fall out asleep at the end of the night! Sweeeeet! If it's gonna be a busy weekend for MAc's, which I'm sure it will, you got room for us to tie up at your dock instead of taking up one of there slips?
> 
> And I'll figure out somethin good to bring..maybe triggerfish ceviche.


AHaha, that reminds me of the time everyone roasted you on the forum.. You never found out about it until I called your ass... Ahaha..


----------



## Clay-Doh

Good lookin oput Bill....glad SOMEBODY told me!


----------



## Snagged Line

GETTING CLOSE, I've been seeing some cool planes flying around the base last couple of days. Guess they are getting in some last minute practice..:letsparty:letsparty:letsparty.............................................................


----------



## GENTLE WOLF

The wife and I will be there. Anything specific you need us to bring? I got the drinks and the like covered already.


----------



## Runned Over

Mark/Angelyn,

Will you have a way to cook fresh fish? If I can catch some? If there are any I can legally keep......

Never mind.... :doh

J/K the boys and I are going fishing and hope to bring something legal and cookable!!!


----------



## nextstep

bring what ever you do good

as far as fish goes we can grill it or take it next door and rick will have the fryer going. if you bring fish to fry bring corn meal spiced like ya like it

saw the practice today and it rocked, it will be a good show! 

remember to bring a jacket and stay for the fireworks! in years gone by nas hashad a better fireworks show than the city of pensacola on the fourth


----------



## FishnLane

WOW, can't wait:letsparty:letsparty


----------



## Clay-Doh

Im so exited I'm gonna poo myself!


----------



## surfstryker

> *Clay-Doh (11/12/2009)*Im so exited I'm gonna poo myself!


I thought I smelled something.:moon


----------



## Halfmoon

I'll be there.


----------



## Downtime2

Got handicap parking??


----------



## LITECATCH

Hey Mark, are ya going to have the Gator game on at 2:30?


----------



## Murphy's Law

> *LITECATCH (11/14/2009)*Hey Mark, are ya going to have the Gator game on at 2:30?


AND the UFC fight


----------



## Deeplines

I'm making the HOT VOLCANO Deviled Eggs as I type. :shedevil


----------



## surfstryker

My wife and I are gonna be there.:letsdrink


----------



## mdrobe2

Thanks for hosting the party, the band, allowing us to tie up on your dock, etc. Enjoyed meeting everybody.


----------



## fishermansdream

> *Downtime2 (11/14/2009)*Got handicap parking??


haha nice...glad to see you were doing better! keep it up. it was nice meeting you. youre a hoot!


----------

